# υπερκερνώ ή υπερκεράζω;



## Alexandra (Jul 5, 2008)

Ή και τα δύο; 
Το διάβασα (το _υπερκερνώ_) σε τίτλο της Καθημερινής και μου χτύπησε ως λάθος. Το ΛΚΝ δεν αναφέρει κανένα υπερκερνώ, απλώς λέει ότι το *υπερκεράζω *είναι το αρχαίο *υπερκερώ*.
Το δε *κερνώ *προέρχεται από το αρχαίο *κεράννυμι*.
Μπορούμε να μάθουμε αν είναι σωστό το υπερκερνώ;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2008)

Το ΛΝΕΓ (2006) λημματογραφεί το *υπερκερώ* με υπολήμμα το *υπερκεράζω* και το ουσ. (*υπερκέραση*). Ο Κριαράς (1995) δεν λημματογραφεί κανένα. Οι παλιοί (Πρωίας, Δημητράκος) λημματογραφούν μόνο το _υπερκερώ_ (μαζί με τα _υπερκέραση_ και *υπερκερασταί*). Το _*υπερκερνώ_ θα 'λεγα ότι είναι λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 5, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Το _*υπερκερνώ_ θα 'λεγα ότι είναι λάθος.


Αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ, και δυστυχώς η Καθημερινή το έχει σε τίτλο, όχι χαμένο μέσα σε κάποιο κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2008)

Καλημέρα.
Μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο απέδωσε 18 _υπερκερνούν_, 25 _υπερκερούν_ και 352 _υπερκεράζουν_.

Ας σημειωθεί ότι και το _υπερκεράζουν_ είναι «λάθος». Από τον αόριστο _υπερκέρασα_ του _υπερκερώ_ προέκυψε το _υπερκεράζω_. Αντιστοίχως, από τον αόριστο _συγκέρασα_ (<_συγκερώ < συγκεράννυμι_), υπάρχει το _συγκεράζω_ (δείτε όμως και μπόλικα συγκερνά). Μόνο που το _κερώ_ του _υπερκερώ_ είναι από το _κέρας_ και δεν έχει σχέση με το _κεράννυμι_. Τέλος από το ποιητικό _κιρνώ_ του _κεράννυμι_ βγήκε το _κερνώ_.

Οπότε έχουμε _κερνώ_ και _συγκεράζω_,
έχουμε _υπερκερώ_,
έχουμε και ένα άσχετο _ξεπερνώ_.
λογικό (και πλέον δόκιμο) το _υπερκεράζω_,
λογικό (και ίσως κάποτε δόκιμο) και το _υπερκερνώ_.

Αναρωτιέται δηλαδή ο γράφων φωναχτά: «Τι κάνει ο Λούλα;» «Υπερκερά», του φωνάζει ο συνάδελφος από το διπλανό γραφείο. «Υπερκεράζει», αντιπροτείνει ο άλλος δυο γραφεία παραπέρα. «Ξεπερνά», του ψιθυρίζει ο καφετζής που μαζεύει τους καφέδες. Τα συγκεράζει/συγκερνά αυτά και να σου το «υπερκερνά».


----------



## Elena (Jul 5, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ, και δυστυχώς η Καθημερινή το έχει σε τίτλο, όχι χαμένο μέσα σε κάποιο κείμενο.



Tσάβες πίνει, Λούλα κερνάει. Λάθος (στην Καθημερινή), φυσικά.


(Εμείς εδώ, πάλι, ψαρεύουμε άλλα.
Δύο με τρία «καθεστώς» (αντί του «υπόσταση» -για το «status») τη μέρα. Κάθε μέρα. :) Βρήκε και το ξαδερφάκι σου άλλο ένα -μόλις.)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2008)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε _κερνώ_ και _συγκεράζω_,
> έχουμε _υπερκερώ_,
> έχουμε και ένα άσχετο _ξεπερνώ_.
> λογικό (και πλέον δόκιμο) το _υπερκεράζω_,
> ...


Καλά, κατάλαβα — θα χρησιμοποιώ το _υπερφαλαγγίζω_ για να 'μαι σίγουρος.  (Μόνο μην τύχει κάνα _outflank_ σε υπότιτλους... )


----------



## sarant (Jul 5, 2008)

Πάντως, το υπερκερνά εμένα μου δίνει να καταλάβω ότι τον κερνά πάρα πολύ, μέχρι σκασμού ή μέθης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2008)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, το υπερκερνά εμένα μου δίνει να καταλάβω ότι τον κερνά πάρα πολύ, μέχρι σκασμού ή μέθης.



Εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις που ο Λούλα ξεπερνά τον Τσάβες στα κεράσματα. Οπότε έχουμε δύο σημασίες σε πακέτο ενός ρήματος. :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 10, 2012)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα επειδή σε ένα χειρόγραφο που μου έδωσε φίλος φιλόλογος να κοιτάξω για να πω τη γνώμη μου, βρίσκω το "συγκερνά την αστική με την αγροτική θεματική". Σας ξενίζει; Θα το αλλάζατε σε 'συγκεράζει'; 
(τη θεματική την αφήνουμε για άλλοτε)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2012)

Ναι και ναι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2012)

Ακόμα το σκέφτομαι, αλλά νομίζω ότι, αν επικρατούσε το σιγουρατζίδικο μισό του εγκεφάλου μου, θα έβαζα «συγκεράζει». Όχι πως θα πεθάνουν έτσι τα «συγκερνά».


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2012)

Θα το άλλαζα σίγουρα, όχι όμως για να βάλω το "συγκεράζω". Θα χρησιμοποιούσα άλλη λέξη (συνδυάζω, συμμιγνύω, συνθέτω, συναρθρώνω, συνενώνω...).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2012)

Ναι, καλά! Λες και για να φτάσουμε στα συμμείγματα  δεν πρέπει να προηγηθούν τα συγκεράσματα!;)


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2012)

Σωστό, αλλά πρέπει να έχουμε και κάτι λόγιο/ δύσπεπτο/ δυσκοίλιο, αν κρίνουμε ότι τέτοια είναι η πρόθεση του συγγραφέα. Ποιος ξέρει, μπορεί να ευχαριστηθεί και να μας συγκεράσει.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2012)

Themis said:


> Σωστό, αλλά πρέπει να έχουμε και κάτι λόγιο/ δύσπεπτο/ δυσκοίλιο, αν κρίνουμε ότι τέτοια είναι η πρόθεση του συγγραφέα. Ποιος ξέρει, μπορεί να ευχαριστηθεί και να μας συγκεράσει.


Εμείς εδώ δεν ήρθαμε
να φάμε και να πιούμε
Μόνο σας αγαπούσαμε
κι ήρθαμε να σας δούμε
Μας παίνεσαν και το κρασί
κέρνα μας, κέρνα μας
κι ήρθαμε να το πιούμε
άιντε να κερνάς, να καλοπερνάς :laugh:


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2012)

Καμία αντίρρηση να μας υπερκερνάνε με κρασί παινεμένο. :drool:


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2012)

Κοζανίτικο του γάμου, άρα κερασμένο το κρασί· κι αν είν' και παινεμένο, εβίβα του του μερακλή που κερνά και καλοπερνά, χωρίς να μας υπερκεράζει και οπωσδήποτε χωρίς να συγκεράζει (ατόφιο το κρασί του, όχι συγκέρασμα· κέρασμα, όχι ξέρασμα).


----------

